# How to add pictures to post



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

Yup, cant figure it out, trying to post on the can cut challenge


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Click on “more reply options” then it pretty much walks you through it. Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I had the same question starting out. See images and description below.

Click the more options on the lower right.









Browse to the image.









Attach the file









Add to post









You will see the text referencing your image file. once you hit post the images will show up.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

One other thing you cannot add pictures with the mobile app. You have to go to the full version and then follow hairy Knuckles instructions

Cheers


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you,I figured it out thanks to y'all


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Harry Knuckles tutorial should be a sticky.


----------

